# Toni Kukoc Interview (HoopsHype.com)



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Toni Kukoc Interview (HoopsHype.com) (4-24-04).*
http://hoopshype.com/interviews/kukoc_woelfel.htm

_You're 35 years old and have been to the playoffs in eight of your 11 seasons in the NBA. Do you still get as excited about them as you did as a younger player?

Toni Kukoc: I do. The playoffs are the greatest thing in basketball. That's why you go through 82 games, so you can be in the playoffs. It would be great if it was the reverse, if you could play less games to get into the playoffs. But it's not that way. The playoffs are a time when you have to be absolutely focused and dedicated to play.

Do you prepare yourself any differently for playoff games than regular-season games?

TK: Yeah, because you have more time. There aren't any back-to-back games in the playoffs. You got a couple of days in between so you can actually rest and think about what you did wrong or did right. And you can watch tape, so you should be 100 percent ready to play. Plus, you know the opponent better. The first game might surprise you, but after that you should know everything they are running and doing. They aren't going to come with anything spectacular after that.

Have any of your teammates asked you anything specifically about the playoffs?

TK: Sometimes they do. Dez (Desmond Mason) always comes to me and he says, 'Old Man, I think you should say something.' And they pretty much listen. I'll talk to Damon Jones about things. He's a very important part of the team. He initiates the offense, so from time to time he needs help, especially now when they (the Detroit Pistons) double a lot or press a lot.

You are perceived as a quiet leader, one who leads by example. Is that a fair observation?

TK: I don't know. You can ask the guys. I never intend to come out and make these beautiful speeches about the world and all that stuff. (Bucks coach Terry Porter asked Kukoc to speak a team film session before the playoffs). I'll talk as much as I think is necessary.

How important is experience in the playoffs?

TK: I think it helps. That's why teams that are hoping to make a long playoff run are always looking for a veteran, one who has experience, ones who aren't surprised by what happens on the court. It helps a team from a security standpoint to be more composed when the game gets to a crucial part._


Toni Kukoc:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

For some reason, I was inspired by that interview. Kukoc is the type of player every team needs: a dependable, silent, experienced veteran.


----------

